

Zeus IDE - Version 3.97n Released - jussij
http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397n.html

======
jussij
Zeus is a language neutral programmer's editor for the Windows platform.

This latest version improves support for the Go language.

NOTE: Zeus is shareware, runs natively on the Windows platform and can be run
on Linux using Wine.

Jussi Jumppanen

Author: Zeus IDE

